# SET(M), ILR Success: Timelines, Document List and general thoughts.



## AlyAtt (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi all, it's been a while since my last post about the FLR(M) experience but it's now time to post my experience (and the sense of relief!) of a successful SET(M) application.

I've found the forum useful over the past 5 years so hope this is helpful to others. Remember every application is unique so it might not apply to you but take from it what you can.

Overview and Background
I'm British and my wife is Filipina. 
• She first joined me on a spouse VISA in the UK on March 21st 2015. 
• We were granted FLR(M) in September 2017.
• We sent off the SET(M) online application 9th March 2020.
• We had a Biometrics appointment for April but this was postponed due to COVID-19 (as were the next 2!)
• Finally had a standard appointment in Birmingham on 8th June 2020.
• SET(M) approved (via email) 16th June 2020 (today, so just over a week from attending the biometrics)

We were evicted from our Bristol flat in October 2019 as the Landlord wanted to sell the flat. Our son had just been born so to avoid further stress we moved to live with my parents in Warwickshire. I provide this bit of context as it was my biggest worry document-wise for the application which I’ll discuss in “Residence” section below.

*Online application (09/03/20)*
I thought it was pretty straightforward compared to previous applications. They even generate you a semi-decent document check-list at the end. I say semi decent because they don’t tell you to include the Life in the UK test or your Language Test which are of course crucial! The rest of their check-list seemed to do the trick.

Once you complete the online application you have to book your biometrics application with UKVCAS. Before attending this you have to scan and upload your supporting documents (or pay extra to have UKVCAS do it at the appointment). I realised later that their guidance says scan in black and white, but I did it all in colour and kept file sizes below the size requirements. Once scanned, you have to upload all documents under category headings they provide you. The documents I scanned and uploaded (under the UKVCAS headings) were as follows:

_Mandatory documents_
1. Sponsor's relationship declaration
2. Applicant's current passport (just picture page, although guidance suggests entire passport)

_Other_
1. Applicant's covering letter (I’ve always included one as I like to tell the story of what we’ve been up to and clarify things, like the accommodation, that could cause be an issue).
2. Applicant and sponsor's marriage certificate
3. Applicant's Life in the UK Test pass letter
4. Applicant's IELTS B1 Life Skills pass certificate
5. Applicant and Sponsor's child – Passport (Included this as it was one of the main ‘other’ reasons to stay in the UK. Our son is has a British passport and we want to raise him in the UK)
6. Applicant and Sponsor's child – Birth certificate

_Residence in the UK_
As mentioned above, we moved to live with my parents. They have a 4 bedroom house, so no overcrowding issue for my parents, wife, son and myself. I was worried about not including a property inspection report but as the application was successful it didn’t seem to matter. I did stress in the covering letter and letter from the property owner, that this was a ‘temporary arrangement’ until we found suitable accommodation again ourselves. COVID-19 however has made this arrangement a little less temporary than hoped so we are still at my parents!

1. Copy of property owner's passport (my Dad’s passport)
2. Proof of property ownership from owner - Final mortgage statement
3. Proof of property ownership from owner - Official copy of register of title
4. Letter signed by owner of the property giving permission to live there (also details of property including number of bedrooms, rooms, bathrooms etc.)
5. 6 letters jointly addressed showing applicant and sponsor living at same address over 2.5 years

NatWest correspondence – January 2020 (Warwickshire address)
NatWest Bank statements – September 2019 to December 2019 (Warwickshire address)
Council Tax statement – March 2019 (Bristol address)
Council Tax statement – September 2018 (Bristol address)
Water Bill – March 2018 (Bristol address)
Water Bill – September 2017 (Bristol address)

_Finances_ (standard route, in salaried employment, earning over £18,600)
1. Sponsor’s payslips covering 6 month period prior to date of application
2. P60 of sponsor
3. Letter from employer confirming sponsor's employment, gross annual salary, how long the employment has been, the period over which the person has been paid the level of salary stated in their application; and the type of employment.
4. Sponsor bank statements (covering 6 month payslips) printed and stamped by NatWest branch
5. Sponsor’s signed contract of employment

_Sponsors/Employment_
1. Sponsors passport copy (just picture page, although guidance suggests entire passport)

_Proof of Identity/Travel History_
1. Applicant's old passport with original UK Entry clearance spouse VISA (scanned entire passport)
2. Applicant's BRP

*Biometrics appointment (08/06/20)*
Upload all scanned documents in advance. Print out confirmation email and bring all original documents in-case they need to re-scan/check anything.
Was all over very quick. Checked passport, did a quick check of documents we’d scanned and uploaded, then took biometrics. They didn’t really check all the originals.

*Success (16/06/20)*
This was a lot sooner than I was expecting, which was a nice surprise. Perhaps COVID-19 allowed UKVI to clear a backlog of applications and process post COVID-19 lock-down ones quicker? Or perhaps we are just lucky as the first spouse VISA was also approved 8 days after submission.

Hope this helps others going through the same process. I’ll monitor this post for a while to answer any questions I can but then I’ll probably go dark until the citizenship application!


----------



## carla32 (Mar 5, 2013)

Congratulations! It must have been a nice surprise and relief to have a decision so soon. It’s good to hear some positive news.


----------



## AlyAtt (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks carla32! Most definitely a relief. The initial and further leave to remain applications were of course nerve wrecking but this was the first where I was worried because I knowingly did not include the property inspection report. Fortunately all turned out well.


----------



## Hughton (Jan 8, 2017)

Congratulations. DId you upload your child's birth ceritificate as well as passport?


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing category listing you used for each docs. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlyAtt (Aug 13, 2017)

Hughton said:


> Congratulations. DId you upload your child's birth ceritificate as well as passport?


Yeah (see 6. under _Other_ upload category). My reasoning being that the birth certificate showed both parent's names, which makes it very clear he is our son! Our son was the main "Other" reason for staying in the UK, so I thought the more evidence the better. 

My wife works as a nurse in the NHS, so thought that might be another good "Other" reason for staying (especially given the current world situation!) but we just went with our son in the end.


----------



## angelcatano (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow! Great news! 

I am filling up this document at the moment and it surprised me that the document checklist doesn't include the Life in the UK test, nor a Marriage certificate !!! 

Also: Noticed that the 5 year period started counting from the original marriage visa (the 6 month one) rather than the first FLR(M) (e.g. Your spouse's visa had until perhaps september-october before it expired, correct?)

If this is so this means I am already allowed to apply (wooooooooooooooo!) as my original marriage visa and entry was from late April 2015


----------



## AlyAtt (Aug 13, 2017)

angelcatano said:


> Wow! Great news!
> 
> I am filling up this document at the moment and it surprised me that the document checklist doesn't include the Life in the UK test, nor a Marriage certificate !!!
> 
> ...


Don't forget the Language Test (if you need it)! I think there was only one (confusing) reference to a language test in the application form but it didn't ask for Test certificate number like with the Life in the UK Test.

My wife and I were already married, so when she arrived in the UK on 21st March 2015, that started the 5 year countdown. Her latest BRP card said valid until 24th March 2020 (not september-october).

The 6 month one is the Marriage visitor (fiancée) visa right? If so, I don't know much about that so you will have to ask someone more experienced than me about when to apply.


----------



## angelcatano (Dec 2, 2014)

AlyAtt said:


> *Biometrics appointment (08/06/20)*
> Upload all scanned documents in advance. Print out confirmation email and bring all original documents in-case they need to re-scan/check anything.
> Was all over very quick. Checked passport, did a quick check of documents we’d scanned and uploaded, then took biometrics. They didn’t really check all the originals.


Thank you fo the answers to my previous question, indeed I believe the dates that are relevant for me are the start of my first visa (sept 2015). 
Another question from the quote above. For documents that need to be "Dated up to 3 months", where these documents 3 months old from your original application in March, or from going to the Biometrics appointment in June?

Cheers and again: Congrats on the visa!

Á


----------



## Raheemo (Feb 13, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONS, happy for you guys. 

Regarding the B1 test ,you wrote ILETS test. I am confused does B1 grade 5 GESE english test through trinity college equal to ILETS TEST life skills ???

Many thanks


----------



## AlyAtt (Aug 13, 2017)

angelcatano said:


> Thank you fo the answers to my previous question, indeed I believe the dates that are relevant for me are the start of my first visa (sept 2015).
> Another question from the quote above. For documents that need to be "Dated up to 3 months", where these documents 3 months old from your original application in March, or from going to the Biometrics appointment in June?
> 
> Cheers and again: Congrats on the visa!
> ...


All document dates were from the 9th March 2020 application date. For example, my latest payslip I submitted was for February 2020.


----------



## AlyAtt (Aug 13, 2017)

Raheemo said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, happy for you guys.
> 
> Regarding the B1 test ,you wrote ILETS test. I am confused does B1 grade 5 GESE english test through trinity college equal to ILETS TEST life skills ???
> 
> Many thanks


We found 'IELTS life skills B1' on the gov.uk website which gives a list of approved language tests for UKVI and approved test centres:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...g-for-uk-visa-approved-english-language-tests

I believe Trinity College London B1 GESE grade 5 is on the approved list but you should double check yourself to be sure.


----------



## Raheemo (Feb 13, 2018)

Many thanks . That was helpful .

I have done life in the uk test 4 years ago ,does it still valid for my application ?


----------



## Jawadhassan (Feb 14, 2017)

Life in uk has no expiry, it's life time valid.


----------



## mrskay (Dec 17, 2016)

How exciting! Congratulations! One question for you-- I'm taking my Life in the UK test this Friday and assuming I pass, will submit my application and documents by next week. I just have a question about the biometrics bit. I tried booking a biometrics appointment online but didn't see how to create a new login. If I understand correctly, this is because I'll be prompted to do so after my application & docs have been submitted and paid for. What was the timeline between you submitting your application and the next available biometrics appointment? Was the booking process smooth? Thanks!


----------



## mrskay (Dec 17, 2016)

A few follow up questions:

1. Do you have to physically mail in any original documents? Not even the applicants passport? Seems it's 100% digital now, although I understand that originals should be taken with you to the biometrics appointment.

2. Do you upload the documents as part of the online application process, or later via the UKVCAS / Sopra Steria site?

3. The end result of a successful application is a new BRP card, is that correct? Do they provide an ETA on receiving that?

Your answers are greatly appreciated! Thanks for your time!


----------



## Raheemo (Feb 13, 2018)

Many thanks


----------



## Raheemo (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi guys,

Another question please : Do we need to show photos as well ?

Thanks


----------



## AlyAtt (Aug 13, 2017)

mrskay said:


> How exciting! Congratulations! One question for you-- I'm taking my Life in the UK test this Friday and assuming I pass, will submit my application and documents by next week. I just have a question about the biometrics bit. I tried booking a biometrics appointment online but didn't see how to create a new login. If I understand correctly, this is because I'll be prompted to do so after my application & docs have been submitted and paid for. What was the timeline between you submitting your application and the next available biometrics appointment? Was the booking process smooth? Thanks!


Once I'd submitted and paid for the application I got an email confirming successful payment and 'next steps'. I followed the link in the email to log back into my application and booked the biometrics appointment. All pretty simply and well guided. The links even tell you how long you have to book your biometrics (I had until May 11th - so approx. 2 months after my application was submitted).

My application date was the 9th March, but the first available appointment for me was April 6th (from memory). This is only because I refused to pay any more money for an appointment! Sopra Steria offer free appointments between 9am and 4pm (but these of course go fast). I could have paid £150 extra and had an appointment on a weekend/evening a few days later though. This was just my experience for Birmingham, so may vary for you.


----------



## AlyAtt (Aug 13, 2017)

mrskay said:


> A few follow up questions:
> 
> 1. Do you have to physically mail in any original documents? Not even the applicants passport? Seems it's 100% digital now, although I understand that originals should be taken with you to the biometrics appointment.
> 
> ...


1. No, I didn't mail anything. I just scanned and uploaded all documents. Bring all originals in case there was anything wrong with your scanning. They'll check your passports but then hand them straight back.

2. You upload them later on the UKVCAS site.

3. Correct. My wife received a new BRP with "Settlement" and "Indefinite leave to remain" written on it. You never get any indication of an "ETA", the closest you'll get is that the gov.uk website says you'll receive a decision within 6 months of your application date. You'll then receive an email with UKVI's decision and they'll send your BRP within 10 days.


----------



## AlyAtt (Aug 13, 2017)

Raheemo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Another question please : Do we need to show photos as well ?
> 
> Thanks


Photos of what?

I didn't supply any photos as you'll see in my document list.


----------



## Raheemo (Feb 13, 2018)

I mean the pictures taken of you and your partner to show that you were together.

Thanks


----------



## AlyAtt (Aug 13, 2017)

Raheemo said:


> I mean the pictures taken of you and your partner to show that you were together.
> 
> Thanks


I didn't supply any photos of my wife and I together for indefinite leave to remain. The main evidence instead is the correspondence at the same address showing you live together


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You definitely don't need photos or other relationship evidence (besides what's already asked for - your marriage certificate and cohabitation evidence from the past 2.5 years) when applying for ILR from a spouse visa.


----------



## Raheemo (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi guys ,

I want to thank all of you for your help and support. 
Regarding the wages we will be submitting both pays slips for 6 months ( we are both working part time) ? Is that okay ?

Many thanks


----------



## mrskay (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi and thanks for sharing this level of detail! Was it easy to get the Netwest bank statements signed and stamped? I've seen people saying many banks won't cooperate with this request. Luckily my sponsor is with Natwest, so I'm hoping it won't be an issue but am wondering if you said/did anything in particularly to help them agree? Thanks for your time!


----------

